# giant african land snails - white shells



## kaz65 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi 
2 of my sons 3 year old snails have recently died. Their shells started to turn white (from the tip downwards). Then the shells seemed to just disintegrate. The 3rd 3 year old also has the same condition and I have noticed today that nearly all of their offspring (approx. 20 that we had kept) have started to do the same. Has this been caused by an infection? And does this mean that he is going to lose all of his snails? I would really appreciate some advise as I have tried searching online but not been very successful.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

hey and welcome to the forum 

do they have anything calcium rich in their enclosure ? cuttlefish for example


----------



## kaz65 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Giant African Land Snails*

Hi
Yes they do have cuttlefish in their tank.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Could you give a good description of their set up. Type of housing, substrate, do you use any type of heating for them, what you feed them.


----------



## kaz65 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Giant African Landsnails*

Hi they have a large plastic tank; no heating but they are & have always been kept in my sons bedroom; we have always used spider soil(?) from the local exotic pet centre & bark to hide under; they are misted daily; mixture of fresh veg & fruit with occassional bread;they have cuttlefish. I'm really stumped as never had any health issues with them, & my son had the 3yr old snails from eggs. 
Kaz


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am really not sure what is causing this. Mine have white shell patches but usually it is on the larger part of the shell and caused by rubbing against things and old age. I have asked on another forum and will post back here when I here anything.
You say they are kept in your sons bedroom. Do they get alot of light or is it quite a dark area of the room they are in?


----------

